# Rammstein sings Numa Numa! OHYEAH!



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Gotta love it!  lulz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm2Zz4nNEeQ


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

>Shitty band covers shitty song

kthx for the link


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> >Shitty band covers shitty song


Correction:
Shitty band gets an shitty voice-over.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

OhZone said:


> lulz



Get the fuck out.


----------



## JerJer (Nov 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Get the fuck out.



IluLoN c:


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

JerJer said:


> IluLoN c:



D'aw~   :3


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Correction:
> Shitty band gets an shitty voice-over.



But can you blame me for not even clicking the link?


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

Rammstein (and in fact the entire Industrial genre) sucks.

So why do people keep picking it in GH5 online?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> But can you blame me for not even clicking the link?


Nope, you've just safed yourself a few horrible minutes


----------



## goose (Nov 18, 2009)

Is it a bird...
Is it a plane...
NO! IT'S A DEAD HORSE GENRE!

And everyone's pointing that out!


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Nope, you've just safed yourself a few horrible minutes



Awrr. I wanted to hear a german death metal version of numa numa...


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Awrr. I wanted to hear a german death metal version of numa numa...



>German death metal
>death metal
>Rammstein

lol


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> >German death metal
> >death metal
> >Rammstein
> 
> lol



?


----------



## Dass (Nov 18, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ?



Rammstein is industrial. Which as I've pointed out sucks.


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> >Shitty band covers shitty song
> 
> kthx for the link





CerbrusNL said:


> Correction:
> Shitty band gets an shitty voice-over.





LotsOfNothing said:


> Get the fuck out.





Dass said:


> Rammstein (and in fact the entire Industrial genre) sucks.
> 
> So why do people keep picking it in GH5 online?





goose said:


> Is it a bird...
> Is it a plane...
> NO! IT'S A DEAD HORSE GENRE!
> 
> And everyone's pointing that out!





Aden said:


> >German death metal
> >death metal
> >Rammstein
> 
> lol


^


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Heeeeeyyyyy!  You guys are tough!  I thought it was funny.  In fact, I like a wide variety of music, including Rammstein AND ozone (See user name!  lulz)!


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

OhZone said:


> Heeeeeyyyyy!  You guys are tough!


Meh.


OhZone said:


> Heeeeeyyyyy!In fact, I like a wide variety of music


Who gives a shit.


OhZone said:


> lulz


Get. Out.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Meh.
> 
> Who gives a shit.
> 
> Get. Out.




Um.  NO!  lulz


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

OhZone said:


> Um.  NO!  lulz


FFFF- F- Q- W- L- SAUSAGE- GRRR-


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> FFFF- F- Q- W- L- SAUSAGE- GRRR-




Say what now?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> Rammstein is industrial. Which as I've pointed out sucks.



There are too many labels on music...


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

OhZone said:


> Say what now?


Nothing. Ever.

This thread dies and we never speak of it again.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, get out, newbie! 


lulz


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

I like Rammstien


----------



## Hir (Nov 18, 2009)

OhZone said:


> Oh, get out, newbie!
> 
> 
> lulz


                     Posts:   9

You say Lulz.



gtfo.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Posts:   9
> 
> You say Lulz.
> 
> ...




Yeah, but I signed up before you!  



No, seriously, I kid!   You're great!  OHYEAH!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

This is quite the epic troll we have.


Either that or they're 12.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

So you ARE 12.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 18, 2009)

No, I kid!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 18, 2009)

Sure thing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 18, 2009)

Dass said:


> Rammstein (and in fact the entire Industrial genre) sucks.
> 
> So why do people keep picking it in GH5 online?



Maybe you have bad taste in music...lol. How could millions of people be so wrong? Rammstein's so awesome that not only are they popular in western Europe, but also in North America. Drowning Pool's industrial. And who doesn't like "Bodies"?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 19, 2009)

I like both drowning pool and Rammstien. 

Does that make me a horrible kitten eating monster?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 19, 2009)

The sheer amount of failure in this thread should be deemed a crime. A hanging one.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 19, 2009)

** I fail? ** OHNOES!


** Weeps openly **


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 19, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> The sheer amount of failure in this thread should be deemed a crime. A hanging one.



You're making it worse by saying fail ya effin nerd


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> ?



Rammstein is probably the foremost New German Hardness (Neue Deutsche HÃ¤rte) band, and it combines a BIT of metal with some rock, dance music, industrial, and that style of vocals.

NDH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW03c4Vmr0k
Death metal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euHMldrw4fw



Dass said:


> Rammstein is industrial. Which as I've pointed out sucks.



Part industrial, see above.



MichaelFoster said:


> Maybe you have bad taste in music...lol. How could millions of people be so wrong?



You again with that same argument. And all I have to say is... "Nickelback". :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> You again with that same argument. And all I have to say is... "Nickelback". :V



oh god you're right! I have NO idea why anyone would like nickleback and any of the bands that sing like that! I might just start an "I hate bad singers ranting thread" starting with nickleback, Taylor swift, and Pink.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 19, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> oh god you're right! I have NO idea why anyone would like nickleback and any of the bands that sing like that! I might just start an "I hate bad singers ranting thread" starting with nickleback, Taylor swift, and Pink.



You sure are a defensive little girl.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> You sure are a defensive little girl.



I'M NOT BEING DEFFENSIVE!!! And...I'm a man.


----------



## OhZone (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a man too, except when someone tosses cold water on me!  

OHNOES!


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't normally reply to a post made earlier than yesterday, but...



MichaelFoster said:


> Maybe you have bad taste in music...lol.



That can't be it, my favourite band is listed by the rock and roll hall of fame as being one of three "Prime contenders, in the minds of many, for the title of World's Greatest Rock Band"


> How could millions of people be so wrong?



Millions of people are wrong all the time. How do you think George Bush got elected? Or the second time?

And why do you think Hannah Montana / The Jonas Brothers / Twilight are popular? Because millions of little kids have poor taste. I'm not saying they're in the Rammstein audience but it's a valid point nonetheless.


> Rammstein's so awesome that not only are they popular in western Europe, but also in North America.



Popular does not imply good.


> Drowning Pool's industrial. And who doesn't like "Bodies"?



Me.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 20, 2009)

The first two things I said were jokes, but it's not my fault that you don't like "bodies".


----------



## Aden (Nov 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Me.



LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR WE WROTE THIS SONG SPECIFICALLY TO LICENCE TO ACTION MOVIES LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 20, 2009)

I liked this song before it was nick-named Numa Numa... ;__;


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> That can't be it, my favourite band is listed by the rock and roll hall of fame as being one of three "Prime contenders, in the minds of many, for the title of World's Greatest Rock Band"



Just as long as it's not U2 or The Who...
I like bands with pizazz(yeah I said it) like Queen, Thin Lizzy, Metallica.


----------



## Dass (Nov 20, 2009)

Aden said:


> LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR WE WROTE THIS SONG SPECIFICALLY TO LICENCE TO ACTION MOVIES LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR



2nd best laugh I've had this week.


Harebelle said:


> I liked this song before it was nick-named Numa Numa... ;__;



Along with Apache and Baba O'Riley, it's atop the list of songs least frequently referred to by their actual name.


MichaelFoster said:


> Just as long as it's not U2 or The Who...



Ding!

Well, tied favourite with a duo from Sweden that nobody's ever heard of and I only know of because they have a song in NHL 09.


----------



## Seas (Nov 25, 2009)

ITT: "Anyone who doesn't like my style of music has bad taste in music or is stupid or a troll!!!"

And I don't even like either of those bands in the OP.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 25, 2009)

what is this shit i don't even....


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> How could millions of people be so wrong?


Millions of people loved Communism. Just saying._
You're telling me that fifty million screaming fans are never wrong; I'm telling you fifty million screaming fans are fucking morons!_
[sub]...I think I may like MSI a bit too much lately [/sub]
Also, Ladytron is better than all of industrial put together :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

FAKE.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> FAKE.



Oh my god you just might be right


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Aden said:


> Oh my god you just might be right


NO, IT CAN'T BE.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> NO, IT CAN'T BE.



I'M NOT SURE.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 10, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> How could millions of people be so wrong?




Ask the people who like Lil' John, Ludacris, Gorilla Zoe... need I go on?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Ask the people who like Lil' John, Ludacris, Gorilla Zoe...


Lady GaGa, Nickelback, the Fray*...

[sub]*Actually, I'm not entirely certain anybody ever did like them. Sometimes the snark gets ahead of the research.[/sub]


----------



## Hir (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> This thread dies and we never speak of it again.


What did I tell you guys?!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> What did I tell you guys?!


Do you have multiple personalities, or are you just talking to yourself again?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Lady GaGa, Nickelback, the Fray*...
> 
> [sub]*Actually, I'm not entirely certain anybody ever did like them. Sometimes the snark gets ahead of the research.[/sub]


I like Nickelback and The Fray D:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I like Nickelback and The Fray D:


Congratulations, you are one of those millions of people.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Dec 11, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you have multiple personalities, or are you just talking to yourself again?



Its avatar looks like it might be from a Foamy thing.  It must have some sort of mental illness.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 11, 2009)

OhZone said:


> I'm a man too, except when someone tosses cold water on me!
> 
> OHNOES!


 
...
.....
o3o
......
wat?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Its avatar looks like it might be from a Foamy thing.  It must have some sort of mental illness.


Hey, good point.


----------

